

Ask HN: Name for Biological Buildings - kiba

What's the name for engineering or science that specialize in using biological engineering to construct whole buildings and life support system using living things?<p>Think walls made of calcium, rat brains controlling the equalibrium of the house, a building wide circultory system with biological pumps, etc.
======
yannis
Science Fiction!

------
Mankhool
Biotecture.

